# Marina i25 internal filter, too strong?



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

so I just got a Marina i25 internal filter, my water level is just over the lip of the 'waterfall' and it still seems to be pretty strong, only in 1/3 of the tank though. Is there any way to lessen the outflow? this is in a 2.5 gallon tank btw, one of those aqueon mini bow tanks. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## meve (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the same filter for a week now but in a 5 g. I noticed that if its recover of water, the current is less strong. As soon the water fall becomes a real water fall, the current turns to be too strong. So dont worry and add water in your tank!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I had this, unbaffled, on my 5.5 gallon and I agree that it's just a bit strong, particularly for full finned boys, but it does help to have it submerged. I added some cherry shrimp to that tank and I was afraid of the little guys getting sucked into the filter so I "upgraded" that tank to different filter and luckily had it as a spare when the filter on my 3.5 gallon died last night. 

I put the i25 into the tank as a replacement, but I was afraid of it being much too strong in such a small tank so I easily baffled it by using a rubber band and attaching a piece of filter sponge media to the outflow area. There's just a very slight movement to the water, only noticeable because of the gentle movement of some floating plants. 

My little plakat boy loves his tank.


----------

